# Skunk #1 is in the chamber?



## Kabuta (Jun 28, 2006)

Dank?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 28, 2006)

dankity dank dank dank


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 29, 2006)

*Damn that looks good. Pack me up a bong i'm down for a hit.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 29, 2006)

so???????   how was the smoke????


----------



## rasta (Jun 29, 2006)

HELL YA ,,,enjoy,,,,RASTA


----------



## rockydog (Jun 29, 2006)

That is beautiful man, beautiful. Can I get next in rotation. You are a lucky man


----------



## AeroTX (Jul 23, 2006)

not bad, not bad at all!! I haven't had SK1 in a while...


----------

